# Best Kid Projects??



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

My nephew loves to go out to the workshop when he comes over. We usually take a few hours and build something together. The last round was to turn a slimline pen (closely supervised, I maintained positive control of the gouges etc). Anyway, I was wondering what projects (outside of the usual birdhouse or build a box) have you found that work great with kids exploring woodworking? I'd like to keep 3 or 4 projects ready to go (plan ready, major cuts done, pieces stacked ready to go). I'd prefer to keep things in the hand tool arena or if power tools are needed, then it would be steps I could do before he comes over.

Thanks


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I have that same problem with a couple of grandsons. But my decision is based on their age. The youngest of course only uses very limited tools, no power. The older is just now starting to use power but, I hover over him like a mother hen. I think age, safety awareness, and abilities are at least 3 factors to consider


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

I helped my grandson with "dime hockey" games for sale at a children's craft fair. Details can be found at: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67379

Have fun.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

You can pre-cut small catapults or trebuchets. Trucks, planes and boats work with boys as well.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

My daughter and I made a birdhouse the other day. She's only three, so the patience for dovetails, M & T joints isn't exactly there yet. What she does enjoy is hammering nails, which basically involves her barely tapping them with a little rubber mallet. So she "helped" me nail pieces of 1/2" ply together (pre-cut to shape on the table saw). I primed it the other day and soon I'll buy some paint so she and I can put some color on it and hang it from the back porch.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe a marble roll like this one? I also like the trebuchet mentioned previously.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

it really helps if you can build something that relates to kids other interests. 
a box or display case for hotwheels cars, Stand or dock for tablet or phone, Video Game stand or organizer, lego table or box, coat rack for kids room or other room furniture, lamps are useful, i made a cool wooden breifcase with my dad to hold my kenex sets


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Last time my nephews came to visit, we built vehicles. Box of off-cuts, the ability to cut planks to length (I think I let the elder push the track saw while I had one hand on it, but both were okay with "Uncle Dan or Grandpa Andy need to make this cut"), drill press for the holes (gets 'em used to "clamp all the work pieces", they still get to pull the lever that moves the tools), and a bag of wheels and screws.

We bought some wheels ready made from Michael's, the other wheels came from a circle cutter on the drill press.

We could also easily use a Forstner bit in a drill press to put in places for either those wood "people" stand-in pegs (Googling "wooden people peg" brings up a bunch of 'em) or "Fisher-Price Little People" (which were made of wood and way way cooler when I was a kid).

I'm gonna go visit with the nephews at my parents place this summer. I think it'd be awesome if the eldest is up to building a small boat, but he's probably not old enough and big enough to do long plywood rips on the pull-saw yet (even if it is ¼"), and we'd let my Dad do the chine logs on the table saw. Everything else is drill/driver and glue territory, maybe with a little block plane action.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are some really good ideas there from MrsN.

More ideas - get them started on:
- their own tool box! (see http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48198)
- a custom LEGO carrying case (with different compartments for different parts)
- their first kitchen chopping board
- a chisel mallet - for the workshop if you don't have one
- coasters!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I think that the perfect tool for youngster to get started with is a scroll saw. It's a very safe machine and easy to learn and it can make a host of different projects. i started with my grandkids years ago and the love making stuff with it. Most kids lose their focus pretty fast as soon as any boring work comes along. This is not the case with a scroll saw, as they have to stay fully engaged while working with one.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Rat trap race cars. Down and dirty. Plus they learn about watching their fingers.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Make puzzles. There are a lot just on this forum.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Well from watching Roy Underhill entertain last summer - - you could have him make a quarterpounder…. !

You give it as a gift in a McDonalds Box.








!


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to make puzzles with the kids. Find a coloring page that interests your nephew - maybe a dinosaur or something like that. Trace the outline of the design on a board and use a jig saw to cut it out. Then cut the outlined piece into 5-6 other pieces or however many that would work out with the board. You can woodburn on it or paint it. Easy to do and the patterns are easy to find.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Remember to take the time to teach them about tool safety and tool maintenance for specific tools.

Before Dad would let me use a new tool he would teach me all about it, before I could use it I had to recite the safety rules for that tool, and demonstrate proper maintenance of the tool.

For examples Chisels
Never have the fingers in front of the chisel
Never put the edge to anything that isn't wood and you don't want to cut.
Never force the tool (Let the tool do the work) I still struggle with this one n practice. I can still hear my Dad's voice n my head "Gently, Gently" 
Etc.
I had to demonstrate properly sharpening and stropping a chisel and properly storing a chisel.

Only then was I allowed to start using a tool. This is the manner in which my Dad was taught and the manner I taught my children. Dad's Dad was a tradesman (Carpenter/Joiner and Paper Hanger/Painter)

We started with hand tools and then moved up to power tools. Some of my early projects include: 
Building Blocks (measuring, marking, handsaws and basic finishing)
Puzzles (Coping Saw use)
Car holders (block plane, chisels, saws, marking measuring etc.)
Everyone needs to build at least one spice rack in their life.
Candle Holders, etc.

Once I graduated to power tools, I made many of the same projects again just using power tools instead of hand tools.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

penny hockey boards are fun.

if he's a teenager, make a pair of loud speakers.

build a muzzle loader from a kit.

a cutting board he can give his mom for mothers day.

a chess board would be fun.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

With a scroll saw, an eight year old can make a toy gun/rubber band shooter and will love it. Boys or girls.


----------



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

Wow. 'm going to print this out and start a kid's idea book to keep in the shop. Thanks everyone for all the great ideas!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's a couple my 10 year old grandson and I have built together.

Cowboy stuff...............

Stilts are always fun to make and play with…...............

More Cowboy stuff...................

I agree with those that talk about using the scroll saw. My two grandkids love cutting out shapes and pictures on the scroll saw…...........................


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Popsicle sticks, bobbins, clothes pins, and wheels would be good to have on hand. Ornaments, wind chimes and whirligigs could easily be turned out on a scroll saw. Many games can be made from golf tees and a drill bit. My baby sitter's husband was good at keeping us out of trouble. All the particle board and food coloring we could handle. Fun, safe and not intimidating.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Wooden periscope, popgun,birdhouse,birdfeeder, jacob's ladder,magic pipe, jig dancer or wirlygig,puzzles, etc. Most anything they can play with. If their friends don't have it, so much better.


----------

